# Rock Berm / Armouring...



## Trevor_S (Jun 25, 2007)

Haydn had a bee in his bonnet about fixing a couple corners up on Keelback, on the local Douglas Trails here in Townsville, Australia. We fixed one small section, made the DH line flow a little better, made the climbing line a little smoother etc etc... having finished that, he had an epiphany about a corner further up he wanted modified. So off we went, searching for rocks and more rocks,










then following the IMBA trail building bible, laid a keystone rock at the bottom and paved back up the hill



















We then back filled the gap around the rocks with soil.... forgot to take a finished photo, too knackered from the heat and humidity and all that digging !

Then we went back to our Remembrance Day rock cairn we'd built last time to grab a photo, it's right beside the last corner at the bottom of Whip Tail


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

Great work! 
Nice angle on the exit berm, looks like you'd shoot out of it like a cannon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Hayden Tilley?


----------

